
Is it socially acceptable to wear Google Glass to a bar? - ssclafani
http://www.quora.com/Project-Glass/Is-it-socially-acceptable-to-wear-Google-Glass-to-a-bar?srid=OQY&st=ns
======
testuserrrr
Where else? The bar is the perfect place. Face recognition app shows me the
name of every girl so I can hit on her.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
And her glasses show you're a player so she can blow you off!

~~~
testuserrrr
I am wearing a fake stash, of course!

------
a_bonobo
I don't think it is socially acceptable - it's like walking around with a
movie camera over your shoulder where you've taped over the red LED. No-one
you're talking to will know whether they're being recorded, resulting in a
very uncomfortable feeling.

There's also an aspect of rudeness - when I talk to you and you're wearing
these glasses I will automatically assume you're doing something different
while I'm talking, which would feel very annoying. It's a little bit like the
person I'm talking to is constantly staring at his/her smart phone.

If these glasses take off I can imagine explicit or implied "No
Glasses"-policies at bars, and especially restaurants.

------
marssaxman
Wait, you can actually buy google glasses?

I still don't understand what they are supposed to be used for. As for the
question, of course it's silly: it depends on which bar you are going to and
at what time.

~~~
alexwebmaster
They are supposed to replace your bluetooth... well, also your phone...
mmmm.... as a matter of fact also your notebook.... now that I think about it
also your Facebook since it integrates exclusively with Google Plus... mmmm...
Oh i know, they are supposed to replace real life! :D

------
drKarl
I think I´ll wait until those things are contact lenses...

------
alexwebmaster
It is acceptable if you want to look like the geekish guy in town (not to
mention one of the luckiest). It is not ok if you wish to hookup, I cannot
image a pickup line that starts... "hey Pamela, I did a reserve google image
search of your face and found out that you use pretty neat lingerie" :/

